# Hello Everyone



## tomes (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,

Just thought I should introduce myself. I'm a male in my early thirties just starting training in Kyuki-Do, a Korean Martial Arts form that combines elements from taekwondo, judo, jiujutsu, hapkido, and kobudo. Me, my daughter and myself have started a program that will "culminate" in Green Stripe belt. 

I like all the aspects of Martial arts (not just the physical), and thought about starting for many years, but for some reason never took the leap until now. In no particular order I hope to enjoy learning the physical portion, a positive family activity, dicipline, self confidence and self defense aspects.

My training will be at Kim's Black Belt Academy in Huntley, IL, the offspring of the Elgin original one, where the grand master still teaches.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 27, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, welcome to MT.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello & welcome.

AoG


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 27, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome Tomes! As a life-long Elginite (until 4 years ago) I appreciate students of GM Kim. You'll get a lot of this forum. Happy posting!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## tomes (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies - makes me feel very welcome


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi , This is a great forum. Look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------

